# FOOT PROBLEM?? Pictures included...



## Hellena

Hi there, need advice about my tiels left foot. She doesn't grasp or grab fingers or perches tightly with it, like her right one. She seems to keep it in a relaxed state or a favored one. It's more straight then curled..ie when a bird will grasp a perch. Because of this she has flapped her wings to balance herself on my finger and has actually lost grip a few times, causing her to land on the floor. I also noticed today that she is favoring her foot a little and will hold it up to her body or keep it stretched out a little. I have had her for a little less than 2 weeks now. I'm thinking of calling the breeder about this b/c she has not been injured and has been "wobbly" on my finger since bringing her home, so it didn't start here, but i'm just now starting to figure it out. I'm concerned and upset about this b/c I like her a lot but I'm worried that this is a defect or handicap and may get worse over time. 
She is able to perch though, walk around and get about, and climb around the cage.
I took several pictures to look at....

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Notice in the last two pictures there is more of a grip but I can feel that it is not a strong one.


----------



## MeanneyFids

hmm. her nails are a bit long, have they been trimmed before? possibly the long claws may make it uncomfortable to place that foot down. but, the other foot grips. 

has she had injury to that foot in the past? any hormonal behaviours? what is her diet like/what has it been like prior to having her in your care? (diet, could be vitamin or mineral related). i see a few stress bars in the wing feathers, so a deficiency could be the culprit, even if it was from when she was a nestling (some foot and body defects can start in the nest if they had a deficiency)


i would get more rope perches, wider perches, and some ledges though, at least for now so its easier for her to climb about and perch, wider and flat perches will give her more grip. especially being young, they are so clumsy lol


----------



## Hellena

update: She is favoring the foot a lot by mostly perching on the other one and holding the bothersome up toward her body. She is puffed up a little and closing her eyes frequently.


----------



## MeanneyFids

if she is starting to act ill, i would seek out vet care


----------



## moonchild

Has it always been this way or is it a recent development? If it's the latter, I would definitely take her in to the vet. My Juju has a foot like that, but he is also missing part of one of his toes on that one so I know it's from a past injury. Doesn't affect him at all, but his front nail does grow very long.


----------



## MeanneyFids

i'm moving this to the health section


----------



## Fortunate

my male did this when he broke his toe, he must have hooked it on something, after some vet care he healed up quite well.


----------



## sunnysmom

If she is puffing up, I would take her to the vet. A vet check is a good idea with a new tiel anyway. Keep us posted.


----------



## HeatherLeigh

Hellena said:


> update: She is favoring the foot a lot by mostly perching on the other one and holding the bothersome up toward her body. She is puffed up a little and closing her eyes frequently.


 Awe my cocktiel is doing thr same exact thing and is still very young maybe a month or 2 old or more but he has his long toe sticking straight out and stands on 1 foot climbs a little in cage has no problem climbing all over me and playing with toys he doesnt stop playing with toys hes like a little puppy but its been like this for a few days now since I noticed going on 4 days tomarrow also separated him from the other birds to keep an eye on him hopeing it will get better but again its going on 4 days hope it doesn't stay like this


----------

